# Dual Sub-woofers?



## jefny (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a 6 year old SVS 20-39PC plus subwoofer and have been quite happy with it. My home theater room is 14' by 21' and I have an amp/preamp system with an outlaw amp (7 by 200 watts) and a 7.1 speaker system (Pinnacle golds which are also on the older side-about 8 years)

Maybe it's upgraditis but how much would be gained by getting a second subwoofer (I believe the PC12 plus would be the equivalent to my cylindrical 20-39).

jefny


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know much about the sub you have right now. Normally it's best to have two of the exact same subs from what I've read. Although I'm sure as long as you stick with another svs you should be fine. Should even out the frequencies in the room and give you a few db increase.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Why not ask SVS? They are very responsive to such inquiries. I asked them if mixing an SB-2000 and SB-1000 in a room would work well, and they said it would work fine, I'd just need to run the SB-1000 hot and would thus run out of headroom sooner than with two sb-2000s.


----------

